# BCF has Berkley and Ecogear's on sale



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Just reading the latest BCF Catalogue and noticed that they have 20% of all powerbaits and gulps and also have 10% off Ecogear soft plastics and hardbodies.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HAY WAYNE Still get them cheper from milan at pro catch. :wink: mark


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I know MS but not everyone is lucky enough to live close enough to Pro Catch like us.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

They also have a special on Berkley Fireline. I just picked up some for what worrks out to be near 20% off. I paid $19 odd rather than $23.99 for a typical 125yard roll.
Can't complain about that.
Chris


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

MS and WayneD
Where in Brisbane is Pro Catch :?:

Chris


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

For those of us who don't know (or can't work it out), who on earth are BCF????? Maybe its a QLD thing.....

Ta


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

BCF stands for boating camping and fishing if im not mistaking and maybe it is a QLD thing? Is one of these big superstore sort of places that are everywhere now-a-days.

Ona side note - has anyone else seen the new range of eco gear Barra Lures?? Could be worth a try if the SX range is anything to go by.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Ona side note - has anyone else seen the new range of eco gear Barra Lures?? Could be worth a try if the SX range is anything to go by.[/quote]

I have and they look good. I actually really like the ecogear range of SP's and purchased a pack of 3" grass minnows with the paddle tail(pearl/smoke glitter back) The bass like them too. 

Chris


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Gunston

Pro Catch is at Sunnybank and is run by Milan (Milansek off this forum).

BCF is limited to Qld, NSW and WA according to their website.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Wayne
sounds like a visit is in order :wink:

Chris


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> BCF stands for boating camping and fishing if im not mistaking and maybe it is a QLD thing? Is one of these big superstore sort of places that are everywhere now-a-days.
> 
> Ona side note - has anyone else seen the new range of eco gear Barra Lures?? Could be worth a try if the SX range is anything to go by.


not just a queensland thing, i know of one in Port Macquarie (NSW) and one opening up in Auburn (NSW)

Dan


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Guys
I called in to Pro Catch this morning, introduced myself to Milan, had a chat and picked up a couple of SX40's while I was there. He's a really nice bloke who loves his yak fishing.
Thanks Milan.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Gunston,

How much did you pick up the ecogears for?


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Wayne
$15. A good saving.

Chris


----------



## adidaspeteman (Nov 6, 2006)

:shock: that is super cheap, I wish the wa stores could sell them for that price.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wah! No wonder I didnt see much fishing tackle..... I was in Spotlight, not BCF. Thought I might run up a nice black lycra skirt, for my crate :shock:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

